# Prayers for DH he is with our Lord  7/29/11



## snoopybabe

If I may ask my DIS buddies to say a few prayers for my DH.  He is battling metasized melanoma.  On Friday he will be undergoing his 3rd operation in less then a year to remove a cancerous tumor in his lung.  The last 2 ops prayers help with his pain & recovery. 

Thank you.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Prayers for your dh that his surgery will go well tomm. The power of prayer is something I really believe in (you can read my threads sometime). Blessings to you both.


----------



## Ember

I am sending positive thoughts your (and his) way.


----------



## frdeb1999

Thoughts and prayers for you and  your family.


----------



## kdzgon

Adding my voice to the belief in prayers - will be praying for both of you through this difficult time.


----------



## mrs_hower726

My thoughts are with you and your DH.


----------



## Mskanga

Add me to those praying for him.....and I HATE cancer.....


----------



## pfishgirl

Extra prayers and pixie dust   for your DH and your family


----------



## snoopybabe

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.  DH did very well with the surgery.  They removed the one tumor & found another one just beginning to grow and removed it too. 

They were going to put him in ICU to be cautious but he improved so much while they were waiting for a space to open up that they were able to put him in a regular room. 

I really believe all the prayers help guide the doctors and will continue to help him recover and battle the cancer through the next round of chemo. 

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Mackey Mouse

Glad he came through the surgery well and here is to more energy for the chemo part of cancer.   I am with Mskanga, I hate cancer..


----------



## snoopybabe

We saw the onocolgist today & received some good news and bad news. 

First the good news is DH's brain MRI & abdominal CAT scan came back normal.    

Unfortunately the chest CAT scan shows 2 spots on his left lung.  They had removed the one tumor they knew about in July from his left lung and these 2 new ones are twice & three times as big.  

We are kind of in shock how quickly they grew & popped up. His surgeon swears he looked & held his lung in his hand & did not see anything else.  

They don't want to do surgery this time but may try a more aggressive immunotherapy/chemotherapy.   He previously had a year of interferon back in 2001 and had 4 weeks of chemo this passed spring.  

Our onocolgist office is working on setting up an appointment with a melanoma guru up at the Massey Center at VCU in Richmond VA.  We will know more once we get to meet with the doctor &  can weigh options.  Has anyone had any experience with the Massey Center at VCU? 

We appreciated all your prayers that you had prayed for him & know it helped with his recovery.  

We truly believe that with God's help the doctors and DH will continue to fight and hopefully beat this cancer.


----------



## safetymom

I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

I do not have any experience with the hospital you are asking about... Is it a teaching hospital or a cancer treatment center and I would think if your oncologist is setting you up with a melanoma guru, I would take that and run with it.   

I have to say melanoma is one of those tough ones like pancreatic, which is what my husband has, I would say and do this.. I would take each day as it comes and go with the doctor's recommendations.  Whatever treatment he recommends, I would do my reading on so that you are knowledgeable about the side effects, success rate, etc.   Just know this, you are in a battle with a disease that knows no bounds.....gear up and put your armour on and get in there and fight right beside your DH.. 

Please come here if you need to talk, vent, whatever, we are here for you..


----------



## anut4disney

snoopybabe said:


> We saw the onocolgist today & received some good news and bad news.
> 
> First the good news is DH's brain MRI & abdominal CAT scan came back normal.
> 
> Unfortunately the chest CAT scan shows 2 spots on his left lung.  They had removed the one tumor they knew about in July from his left lung and these 2 new ones are twice & three times as big.
> 
> We are kind of in shock how quickly they grew & popped up. His surgeon swears he looked & held his lung in his hand & did not see anything else.
> 
> They don't want to do surgery this time but may try a more aggressive immunotherapy/chemotherapy.   He previously had a year of interferon back in 2001 and had 4 weeks of chemo this passed spring.
> 
> Our onocolgist office is working on setting up an appointment with a melanoma guru up at the Massey Center at VCU in Richmond VA.  We will know more once we get to meet with the doctor &  can weigh options.  Has anyone had any experience with the Massey Center at VCU?
> 
> We appreciated all your prayers that you had prayed for him & know it helped with his recovery.
> 
> We truly believe that with God's help the doctors and DH will continue to fight and hopefully beat this cancer.




I grew up in Richmond and VCU is one of the best hospitals around.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time, hopefully everyday things will be better and better.


----------



## snoopybabe

Mackey Mouse said:


> I do not have any experience with the hospital you are asking about... Is it a teaching hospital or a cancer treatment center and I would think if your oncologist is setting you up with a melanoma guru, I would take that and run with it.
> 
> I have to say melanoma is one of those tough ones like pancreatic, which is what my husband has, I would say and do this.. I would take each day as it comes and go with the doctor's recommendations.  Whatever treatment he recommends, I would do my reading on so that you are knowledgeable about the side effects, success rate, etc.   Just know this, you are in a battle with a disease that knows no bounds.....gear up and put your armour on and get in there and fight right beside your DH..
> 
> Please come here if you need to talk, vent, whatever, we are here for you..



Thank you & hugs and saying prayers for your family too.    It helps to come here & vent. 

We heard from DH onocolgist office & the onocologist up at VCU does not do the Interlukin-2 so now we are waiting to hear from the cancer center at the University of VA.  After digesting the news a bit we are feeling more hopeful.

Thank you also for the advice of taking it one day at a time.  Sometimes I get ahead of myself.  Today we all went to the VA Air & Space museum as a family & it was wonderful.  We need to remember to enjoy the moment and not look to far into the future.  

My armor is on & I will be there with him fighting, cheering him up & lots of love.


----------



## frdeb1999

You are in my continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## snoopybabe

Last summer your prayers really helped my DH recover from lung surgery.  Unfortuantely, they have found another tumor in his right lung & will be removing it this Wed.  8/4

I know this is his 9th cancer surgery & 3rd lung surgery so the surgeon is saying we know the routine but I still worry and would feel better if prayers are said.  I'm asking God to please guide the surgeon's hands and watch over my DH.  

TIA Disers for your prayers!


----------



## minniebeth

Your DH, you and his surgeons will be in my prayers


----------



## quasar4legs

Sending positive thoughts and Koala cuddles to your husband and family.

Hope all goes well with the surgery.
 
Quasar


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Continued prayers for your dh. I am sure this is so hard for the both of you.

I always say, cancer is tough and we gotta fight tougher. 

I know it brings me alot of comfort when I know others are praying too, so keep relying on God. 

Wishing your dh all the best.


----------



## amanda_stacy

I am so sorry hun, im sending well wishes your way


----------



## snoopybabe

Thank you all for your thoughts, hugs,  and prayers.  DH came through surgery beautifully.  They removed the tumor and part of the lung around it. He is resting comfortably and looked wonderful to me.  

I believe all the prayers really helped him.  Praise God!


----------



## quasar4legs

So glad things went well with surgery and I wish him all the best during his recovery.

Don't forget to take care of you.

Quasar


----------



## Nancy F

For you both.


----------



## snoopybabe

Just wanted to say thank you again for your prayers.  

DH saw surgeon & he was very happy with how he is healing.  Surgeon told DH that he had also removed a suspicious growth on his muscle by the lung & it came back cancerous as well.  The good news is it is out of there as well. 

Don't know what this will do to to his treatment  (we go to UVA Sept 20th) but I know we will get through it with prayers.  

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.

Maryann


----------



## AnnaS

Hang in there.  One day at a time.  

Unfortunately we know that journey a little too well 

Our prayers and thoughts go out to you and your husband.


----------



## mommasita




----------



## snoopybabe

Got results from PET scan.  Not what we hoped for.  They have found several small spots in his back & neck muscles.  

My DIS friends your prayers have helped him heal from operations, if I may please ask you to keep him (John) in your prayers as we find out next week what treatment they suggest.  

We know he is in God's hands and God's grace and love continues to help us with this 11 year battle.  TIA for your prayers.  

Maryann


----------



## AnnaS

Will keep John in our prayers.


----------



## mommasita

I will absolutely keep the prayers going


----------



## cm8

snoopybabe said:


> Got results from PET scan.  Not what we hoped for.  They have found several small spots in his back & neck muscles.
> 
> My DIS friends your prayers have helped him heal from operations, if I may please ask you to keep him (John) in your prayers as we find out next week what treatment they suggest.
> 
> We know he is in God's hands and God's grace and love continues to help us with this 11 year battle.  TIA for your prayers.
> 
> Maryann



Praying and asking that God send a healing touch to your husband and that he gives you and your husband the faith, courage and strength to battle what ever road lies ahead.


----------



## Mackey Mouse

Thinking of you today... and hoping that John is doing well if he is in treatment and just living this life one day at a time... hugs to you both.


----------



## rmom50

Prayers for John and you.  Keep the faith.


----------



## snoopybabe

DH got into clinical trial with the "Ippy  drug" .  From what I have research it sounds promising.  Thank you for your prayers.Please keep them coming.  The clinical trial could last up to a year depending upon howthe drug interacts with his tumors.  TIA


----------



## mommasita

Prayers are constant. Hoping and Praying for the best.


----------



## snoopybabe

Received results from ct scan today.  It was a mix-bag.  Tumor from DH gut is gone but they have found new little tumors in his lung.  We are now waiting to hear if he can continue with the next round of the clinical trial.  Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## mommasita

snoopybabe said:


> Received results from ct scan today.  It was a mix-bag.  Tumor from DH gut is gone but they have found new little tumors in his lung.  We are now waiting to hear if he can continue with the next round of the clinical trial.  Thank you for your prayers.



 I am sorry it was not a totally good report. Constant prayers going out.


----------



## AnnaS




----------



## quasar4legs

Thanks for the update and I am sorry that it is not better news.

Shall be keeping you all in my thoughts

Quasar


----------



## rmom50

*Hang in there Snoopybabe.  Pulling for you both.  *


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Continued prayers for your dh and for you


----------



## snoopybabe

It's been a while since I've posted. Been hoping for better news.  DH did the 4 treatments for Ippy drug which now has been approved as Yervoy.  It was kinda rough.  He lost 26 lbs. iron and B12 went low.  He is feeling stronger now & had new PET scan done.  

They are now saying the response was partial.  It got rid of 2 tumors but 7 new small ones have appeared throughout his body.  We are waiting to hear from University of VA to meet with them to see what they suggest.  He may end up at the National Cancer Institute.  When I looked them up they have several trials so maybe he'll be eligible for one.  

If I may ask my DIS friends to please keep him in your prayers again.  We know that God has helped him get through this so far & will continue to.  


Thanks


----------



## rmom50

*Prayers..*


----------



## mommasita

Prayers are always there.


----------



## AnnaS

Continued prayers for your husband and your family.


----------



## snoopybabe

Thank you for your continued prayers for my DH.    We have heard from the UVA dr & he thinks DH would be a good candidate for the IL-2  drug.  (This is the drug we really didn't want)   The dr thinks that he is healthy enough for the side effects.  We will be talking to another dr & praying about it.  We know God has watched over him before through the other chemos.  If I can ask for your prayers again to help him make a good decision.  

Thanks,
Maryann


----------



## mommasita

Maryann, thank you for the update. Prayers are constant and continuous.


----------



## pluto2417




----------



## rmom50

*My prayers are with you and your family.   *


----------



## AnnaS

Thank you for the update.


----------



## minniebeth

Continued prayers for your DH's healing and hugs to you. Hang in there!


----------



## snoopybabe

Thank you for your continued prayers and hugs.  He has decided to go ahead with the treatment.  It will begin on 6/13.  He will be in the hospital for a week getting IL-2 every 8 hours for 5 days.  The dr said it will be like the toy inflatable clown with the sand on the bottom where you punch him down & he gets back up & they will punch him back down again. 

Hopefully it won't be that bad & prayers will again help him get through it.


----------



## glammadiva

I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Continued prayers for your dh as he is anticipating this new treatment. Praying the side effects wil be tolerable.

He sounds like a real fighter! I always say, never give in and never give up!

(From another Maryann)  Jeremiah 29:11


----------



## jking6

Big Hugs and prayers for your family. This is the first time I have came across your thread. I wish your husband the best. I was just diagnosed with Melanomaand just had my first surgery. Still trying to recovery from that.
I wish you both the best.....


----------



## snoopybabe

Thank you JKing6.  I have been keeping you in my prayers and that you feel better each day.


----------



## snoopybabe

Wanted to give an update.  They had to stop dh's treatment after 2 treatments because they found a 4 cm tumor in the right atrium of his heart & a small one in his brain.  We will be heading back to UVA on 7/11.   Were not sure what they will do but teams of doctors are figuring it out over the next 2 weeks.    

The doctors are saying hes unusual & interesting because what they read about him on paper & when they see him he doesnt appear what they expect for what he has.  His spirit is good and so is his appetite.  They cant believe he finished everything on his plate.  I know hell be fine as long as he keeps that up.  

We appreciate your prayers because we know it is a miracle that he is still going & feeling no pain.  The doctors kept asking about his pain because they couldnt believe he isnt in any.  I know its because of prayers and Gods mercy.  

Thank you for your continued prayers.  

Maryann


----------



## AnnaS

Thank you for the update Maryann and will continue to keep you and your dh in our prayers.


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

I am also keeping your dear husband in my thoughts and prayers. 

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Nancy F

Keeping you all in my prayers. God Bless.
Nancy


----------



## minniebeth

Thank you for the update~ you and your DH continue to be in my prayers~


----------



## Elfstar

It's been a while since I've been on this part of the board.  I just read your entire posting.  Please know my prayers are in there with all the rest.  Your husband's spirit is amazing, as is yours.  Along with prayer, I believe positive thoughts help, too - it sounds like he's hanging in there!   to you both!


----------



## Elfstar

It's been a while since I've been on this part of the board.  I just read your entire posting - please know my prayers are in there with all the rest.  Your husband's spirit is amazing, as is yours.  Along with prayer, I believe positive thoughts help, too - it sounds like he's hanging in there!   to you both!


----------



## snoopybabe

New update.  Thank you for your prayers.  We have seen miracles while we were at the hospital. They didn't do any of the IL-2 treatments due to the heart tumor but did do gamma knife surgery to remove his brain mets.  That was quite amazing. They pinpointed the 10 mets & zapped them.  He didn't even have a headache afterwards.   

He developed a staph infection while in the hospital so he's on iv antibiotics now at home.   We go back sometime next week when they will do open-heart surgery to remove that tumor.  It's one step at a time and God is walking right with us.  

Thank you again DIS buddies for the prayers.   They are keeping both of us going. 

Maryann


----------



## rmom50

*This sounds like really good news.  Stay positive and we will too...*


----------



## quasar4legs

Continuing to keep husband and your family close to my heart.
So pleased your family was able to enjoy a  special day together, those times are precious.

Best wishes for the ongoing fight

Quasar


----------



## AnnaS

Thank you for taking the time to update.  Continued prayers to your dh and your family


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Continued prayers for your dh. Praying Jeremiah 29:11 for you.


----------



## snoopybabe

Thank you all for your prayers.  We heard from cardio-surgeon & he will have the open heart surgery on Wed afternoon 7/27.  

Luvmarypoppins thank you for the bible verse. God's blessings have been enormous & He will continue to bless.


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

snoopybabe said:


> Thank you all for your prayers.  We heard from cardio-surgeon & he will have the open heart surgery on Wed afternoon 7/27.
> 
> Luvmarypoppins thank you for the bible verse. God's blessings have been enormous & He will continue to bless.



I just read this....sorry I'm a few days late or I would've said a prayer for a successful surgery. How did everything turn out?


----------



## snoopybabe

My DIS buddies DH lost his battle with cancer early Friday morning as the sun was rising.  He came through surgery but had a massive stroke a few hours later.  

Thank you for all you prayers.  They have helped us on this journey.  Cancer may have taken his body but it did not take our love, memories, faith, or his soul.  I know he is with the Lord and every sunrise I will start my day saying Hi to him.


----------



## minniebeth

snoopybabe said:


> My DIS buddies DH lost his battle with cancer early Friday morning as the sun was rising.  He came through surgery but had a massive stroke a few hours later.
> 
> Thank you for all you prayers.  They have helped us on this journey.  Cancer may have taken his body but it did not take our love, memories, faith, or his soul.  I know he is with the Lord and every sunrise I will start my day saying Hi to him.



Snoopybabe, I am so, so sorry to hear of the loss of your dear DH~
It sounds like he fought a brave journey and now he is at peace. I pray for peace and strength for you as well. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kathie859

I am so sorry to read of your DH's passing


----------



## luvmarypoppins

snoopybabe - I am so very sorry to hear of your dh's passing.

Prayers for God peace, comfort and strength in the days ahead.

Sending you my deepest sympathy.

Praying Revelation 21:4 for you. This also reminds me of Chris Tomlins song, "I Will Rise"

Blessings to you always.


----------



## AnnaS

snoopybabe said:


> My DIS buddies DH lost his battle with cancer early Friday morning as the sun was rising.  He came through surgery but had a massive stroke a few hours later.
> 
> Thank you for all you prayers.  They have helped us on this journey.  Cancer may have taken his body but it did not take our love, memories, faith, or his soul.  I know he is with the Lord and every sunrise I will start my day saying Hi to him.



Oh I am so sorry to hear this.  I did not even get a chance to ask how his open heart surgery went and I read this.  His poor body was tired and could not take much more.

I know too well what this is all like.  My heart goes out to you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## TinkerbelleAbbysMom




----------



## pluto2417

I'm so sorry!


----------



## DisneyFan32WI

Maryann.....  
Were you able to talk to your husband after the surgery?

I am so sorry to hear this. What a long, uphill battle over the past 2 years for your family.


----------



## rmom50

*I am so sorry.  You were amazing to him through it all.   *


----------



## snoopybabe

DisneyFan32WI said:


> Maryann.....
> Were you able to talk to your husband after the surgery?
> 
> I am so sorry to hear this. What a long, uphill battle over the past 2 years for your family.




Thank you all for your hugs & prayers.  He was in a deep sleep when we saw him after surgery.  After his stroke the doctors kept saying he shouldn't be awake & won't be for long.  He couldn't speak but his beautiful blue eyes & squeezing and rubbing of our hands was a beautiful gift for almost 13 hours.  He also gave us the gift by going to the Lord as the sun was rising so now when I walked our dog I can say good morning to him.   

Maryann


----------



## safetymom

I am so sorry for your loss.  I will keep you all in my prayers.  May you be able to comfort in your memories.


----------



## Deesknee

SnoopyBabe, I am so sorry for your loss.  You are a power of example to me in your strength of faith.  I pray if the day comes I take the journey with my loved one you had to take I can keep my faith as strong as you have. Thank you for showing me how it can  be done.  I pray for you and all that loved your dh.


----------



## j's m

Maryann, I'm so sorry for your loss. I've followed your DH's journey since you originally posted. Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## jking6

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers to you and your family. I have not been on the Dis for several months.
As a person fighting the Melanoma battle myself it's very hard to hear another person has lost their battle. I hope that you remember the happy times as that is all I wish for my family when my time ends.
God bless you...


----------

